
19 Years of Model Mania SOLIDWORKS World CAD Challenge - app4soft
http://blogs.solidworks.com/tech/2018/04/19-years-of-model-mania.html
======
app4soft
Just pulled[0] it for including to _Awesome Mechanical Engineering Resources_
[1] list.

This awesome list already include extendable list of many different
engineering & CAD competitions.[2]

    
    
      - Enjoy!
    

[0] [https://github.com/m2n037/awesome-
mecheng/pull/44](https://github.com/m2n037/awesome-mecheng/pull/44)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15337556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15337556)

[2] [https://github.com/m2n037/awesome-
mecheng#competitions](https://github.com/m2n037/awesome-mecheng#competitions)

